

Audi Creates Green Diesel Using Just Carbon Dioxide and Water - simas
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/audi-creates-green-e-diesel-fuel-future-using-just-carbon-dioxide-water-1498524

======
jebronie
such a useless idea

use batteries and electric motors and be done with it

